

Show HN: ShopMyApp Photoshop extractor - shopmyapp

ShopMyApp is a prototyping solution intended for designers that allows a Photoshop file to be exported as an interactive device prototype.<p>Example JSON: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;fjexrhdy4uctge4&#x2F;applewatch_health.json?dl=0
Example texturemap: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;2x7uxi219cpi3me&#x2F;applewatch_health.png?dl=0<p>Part of the solution is a Photoshop plugin that exports a PSD as a texturemap and JSON-formatted metada about dimensions and texture coordinates. This is pretty cool from general perspective and might have other uses also.<p>The exporter is free to use so feel free to try it at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shopmyapp.com. Also the question we had in mind was if you see any potential in this kind of thing. Like if we&#x27;d develop it to certain direction, could it be something to pay for?
======
shopmyapp
Sorry, messed up copy&paste, but read it twice, makes more sense :)

